# 1 room electric heater



## Bub381 (Jan 7, 2014)

Any ideas on a good energy saver.Only use on nights below 10 degrees.


----------



## webbie (Jan 7, 2014)

I would never have an electric heaters in my home other than the oil-filled type - much safer and better heat.

Delonghi is a good brand.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep. The backup heat in this house is Delonghi oil filleds in each room. Wife is an invalid in the bedroom upstairs farthest from the stove and her's is on a separate plug in  thermostat all winter. I had to leave town in December and leave the stove cold and five of them kept the place liveable and the electric use didn't hurt toooo much.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 8, 2014)

I have an oilless one that looks just like an oil filled. Works well, running next to me now.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 8, 2014)

Is that 10 degrees Kelvin? Right now its a balmy -27F.


----------



## Circus (Jan 8, 2014)

Bub381 said:


> 1 room electric heater  Any ideas on a good energy saver.Only use on nights below 10 degrees.


 They're all about the same efficiency. I've found plugging into a redundant thermostat is alot safer. The original electronic controls suck.


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 27, 2014)

We bought the infrared heater.


----------



## 1750 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've always been curious about how those differ from other resistance heaters.


----------



## semipro (Jan 28, 2014)

We use a radiant (infrared) unit like this.





Although is has a small fan that's really there just to keep it from overheating.  We use it in the bathroom so that its pointed at us while we dress.  Its only on when we're there.  We use it to heat people not air or other objects.


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2014)

Back to the OP, any resistance heater (infrared, baseboard, oil filled, etc.) will have the same efficiency - 100%. Get the one that best fits the room needs (fan, passive convective, infrared) and ignore marketing hype. Oil-filled and hot water baseboard are probably the safest, but I have been using a fan driven resistance heater for 20 yrs in my office and am quite happy with it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2014)

One thing to watch that I discovered. Lasko tower heaters don't have the safetyy device that shuts them off if tipped over. Don't know how they got past that. 

Of course my wood stove doesn't cut off if tipped over either. But...


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> One thing to watch that I discovered. Lasko tower heaters don't have the safetyy device that shuts them off if tipped over. Don't know how they got past that.
> 
> Of course my wood stove doesn't cut off if tipped over either. But...


But since it weighs some 400-600 pounds or more if it's made of stone, it ain't going over even when all my rowdy friends are coming over tonight!

And don't get sucked into a Amish made electric heater being more efficient than other electric heaters. They may look nice and they may be safer than some but 1 KWh gives you 3412 BTUs of heat no matter what heater you use. Just saying...


----------

